# Rbp - Pale And Unshiny



## Ren (Aug 23, 2010)

'Sup, guys?

It's Ren again with another noob question about my Red-Bellied Piranha.

I've been noticing that he's getting a bit... how would you say, "cloudy" on his scales and fins. His top fin looks a little funky as in the front part of it doesn't move at all and it's just the smaller back part that moves.

What is wrong? What should I do?

In other terms, HELP!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Pic would helpa lot.

Water conditions? How long have you had him? Do you notice this right after you turn the lights on or is it 24/7? Size tank?


----------



## Ren (Aug 23, 2010)

Water is pretty clear and I've had him for about two months, I believe. I noticed it a few days ago. It just seems like it happened recently or it could just be me being scared that I'm going to lose him. Sometimes he looks shiny and then other times he doesn't. And the tank size is 29gal.

I'm working on getting some pics up.


----------



## Ren (Aug 23, 2010)

That's the best pic I could get of him. He's a meanie and doesn't like getting his picture taken. It doesn't seem very clear in the picture but on his top fin, the smallest part is split off.

I am sorry if this is nothing but I'm freaking out that I might lose him because his scales and fins seem different than what they were before.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ren said:


> Water is pretty clear and I've had him for about two months, I believe. I noticed it a few days ago. It just seems like it happened recently or it could just be me being scared that I'm going to lose him. Sometimes he looks shiny and then other times he doesn't. And the tank size is 29gal.
> 
> I'm working on getting some pics up.


PH/Ammonia/etc.?

See the pic, I don't see anything that jumps out at me (but I am not quite an expert yet). let me know what your water conditions are so we can rule out bad water conditions.


----------



## Ren (Aug 23, 2010)

It could possibly be Ammonia levels. I'll have to get that checked out, I use that Cycle stuff to help with new tanks and such. It seems to be working so far.

He is about a little over two inches at the moment.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ren said:


> It could possibly be Ammonia levels. I'll have to get that checked out, I use that Cycle stuff to help with new tanks and such. It seems to be working so far.
> 
> He is about a little over two inches at the moment.


So it wasn't cycled before you put him in? That is probably it. Although by 2 months he should have already been through the cycle process, and hes alive, so hes probably just stressed out. Do you have a test kit? If not buy a freshwater master test kit the next time you are out, its a great tool for diagnosing problems and even catching them before they can happen.

How often do you do water changes? What %?


----------



## Ren (Aug 23, 2010)

MPG said:


> It could possibly be Ammonia levels. I'll have to get that checked out, I use that Cycle stuff to help with new tanks and such. It seems to be working so far.
> 
> He is about a little over two inches at the moment.


So it wasn't cycled before you put him in? That is probably it. Although by 2 months he should have already been through the cycle process, and hes alive, so hes probably just stressed out. Do you have a test kit? If not buy a freshwater master test kit the next time you are out, its a great tool for diagnosing problems and even catching them before they can happen.

How often do you do water changes? What %?
[/quote]

No, it wasn't cycled. Admittedly, I should have done research before getting a Piranha but my boyfriend wanted to get me something before he went off to basic and this was a sort of impulse for him.

I change 25% of the water every Saturday as I have read that changing the water every week is recommended.

I hope that isn't a bad thing to do.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ren said:


> It could possibly be Ammonia levels. I'll have to get that checked out, I use that Cycle stuff to help with new tanks and such. It seems to be working so far.
> 
> He is about a little over two inches at the moment.


So it wasn't cycled before you put him in? That is probably it. Although by 2 months he should have already been through the cycle process, and hes alive, so hes probably just stressed out. Do you have a test kit? If not buy a freshwater master test kit the next time you are out, its a great tool for diagnosing problems and even catching them before they can happen.

How often do you do water changes? What %?
[/quote]

No, it wasn't cycled. Admittedly, I should have done research before getting a Piranha but my boyfriend wanted to get me something before he went off to basic and this was a sort of impulse for him.

I change 25% of the water every Saturday as I have read that changing the water every week is recommended.

I hope that isn't a bad thing to do.
[/quote]

We all make mistakes, I did the exact same thing when I first got my piranhas.







I learned from that mistake.

25% is a good #. I stick to around 10-15% but it is because I only have a solo P at the moment (less bio-load).Do you vac the gravel while doing the water change?


----------



## Ren (Aug 23, 2010)

No, I don't vac because I don't have a vac :C

I just recently learned of this and am not sure which one to get. That could also be what is stressing Nugget out. I actually bought snails a week ago to help with the cleaning of the tank but so far, Nugget has been trying to nibble at them so they're scared.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ren said:


> No, I don't vac because I don't have a vac :C
> 
> I just recently learned of this and am not sure which one to get. That could also be what is stressing Nugget out. I actually bought snails a week ago to help with the cleaning of the tank but so far, Nugget has been trying to nibble at them so they're scared.


It doesn't really matter what type, but people recommend python brand.

Your water chemistry is probably really bad right now(lots of food gets stuck in gravel, if not vacuumed out it will sit there and rot), get a vac + a master test kit asap before you do your water change tomorrow.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

With all this brought up, what are you feeding it?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What are you running for filtration?
Def get a teat kit, your params are probably off.
Did you recently clean out your filter or anything?
Your water looks foggy so there may be ammo present


----------



## Ren (Aug 23, 2010)

I feed him Tilapia and the reason the water looks a bit cloudy is... Well, I just changed the water before I took the pictures so that might have stirred some stuff up (I also cleaned some of the rocks and the other deco stuff). That and the camera I have isn't an up to date model(it's a couple years old).

My filter system is the one that came with the tank. I think it's from Aqueon and I just changed filters as well.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Ren said:


> I feed him Tilapia and the reason the water looks a bit cloudy is... Well, I just changed the water before I took the pictures so that might have stirred some stuff up (I also cleaned some of the rocks and the other deco stuff). That and the camera I have isn't an up to date model(it's a couple years old).
> 
> My filter system is the one that came with the tank. I think it's from Aqueon and I just changed filters as well.


Make sure ur filtration is twice ur tank size so if u have a 30gal make sure ur filter is made for a 60gal. Just throwing that out there. Oh and if u haven't cleaned ur gravel in months that's pretty horrible!! There is all kinds of crap in there and mostly well CRAP lol u really need to clean out that gravel. Gravel vacs r cheap and a must have!! Pls don't hurt that baby. Happy keeping : )


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

just go and get a siphon from your lfs use it they work just fine...def get a test kit..theyre cheap and easy

plus tilapia is good but try getting him on tropical sinking fish food pellets as the staple food and the fish like once a week...pellets have some extra nutritional value


----------

